# more cooling



## pt (Sep 6, 2006)

HI
i just get some money and i'm thinking of getting some fans, neons and a cpu cooler

the first choice to do is between a NoiseBlocker BlacksilentFan XL2 or a  	
REVOLTEC w/ LEDS DARK BLUE - 120MM, i want some more airflow, but silent too, i would like it to have led's but the only one i can find is revoltec tht are sleeve bearing, and a bit more noisy and expensive, wich one will you choose, i need 2 for my case side (see signature for case)


----------



## raven009 (Sep 6, 2006)

i have a aerocool xtreme turbine which looks really good with the blue leds and i know they make a much quiter verson. It is kind of expensive at $16 but i really like the color and the look of the fan. It looks like a jet engine or something.


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2006)

if you're talking about this one it costs 70€
http://www.hipermax.pl/images/Aerocool_TurbinePower_big.jpg

i will probabily get a LC power, this one for 46€
http://www.lc-power.de/htm/products_detail.php?lang=2&h_id=1&u_id=3&a_id=109

what about the fans


----------



## raven009 (Sep 7, 2006)

no the quiet fans that also look kind of like that here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835129242

only 20 db and also comes in all silver and uv blue


----------

